# How to connect the Canon GPS receiver GP-E2 to the Canon EOS 5DS R's USB port?



## tq0cr5i (Oct 27, 2015)

The Canon EOS 5DS R has no mini USB 2.0 port. So how to connect the GP-E2 to the camera's micro USB 3.0 b port? The bundled cables do not work. The hot shoe is occupied by my SPEEDLITE.

The Canon EOS 5D Mark III does not have such a problem.

I checked the camera's manual and found that an IFC-40AB II or IFC-150AB II data cable is required but the cables are too expensive. Any other solutions?


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 27, 2015)

Go to lindy.com and get a cable for a few dollars.
They have just about every type of cable you would need.


----------



## mrzero (Oct 27, 2015)

Soooo.... you can afford the $3k+ for the camera, and the $200+ for the GPS receiver, but a cable that costs less than $30 is too expensive?


----------



## tq0cr5i (Oct 28, 2015)

mrzero said:


> Soooo.... you can afford the $3k+ for the camera, and the $200+ for the GPS receiver, but a cable that costs less than $30 is too expensive?



Forgive me! In China USB cables cost nearly 0.00. I can afford the above two Canon cables but it seems no distributors have in stock here.


----------



## turbo1168 (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking at Canon's website at the cables you list shows that they are not the same cable on the GPS end. One is USB male type A and the other is USB male mini type B. http://www.cablestogo.com/learning/connector-guides/usb here is reference guide. Make sure what you order is correct for your application. Canon USA shows the IFC-40AB II as in stock, but the IFC-150AB II as out of stock. B & H show both as stocked. You may be able to locate one in China that doesn't bear a Canon label as USB is a standardized format. Best of luck.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2015)

Just get a USB cable with the appropriate connectors on the ends. Sometimes Canon uses a Ferrite bead to meet FCC requirements. I doubt that you'll need one, but they are cheap to add on if you have any interference.

Measure the diameter of your usb cable and get a matching size. They should be very cheap in China.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Ferrite+bead


----------

